# SKI Magazine Top 10 Eastern Resorts 2011-2012



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2011)

In keeping with the ongoing slimming of the magazine and it's editorial content,  SKI Magazine only has 10 Eastern resorts listed in it's annual "Best Resorts" issue.

http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/top-ten-east-coast-resorts-2011-2012

Here's the list:

1.	Tremblant
2.	Stowe
3.	Smugglers Notch
4.	Okemo
5.	Whiteface
6.	Stratton
7.	Killington
8.	Sunday River 
9.	Sugarbush 
10.	Bretton Woods


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> In keeping with the ongoing slimming of the magazine and it's editorial content,  SKI Magazine only has 10 Eastern resorts listed in it's annual "Best Resorts" issue.
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/top-ten-east-coast-resorts-2011-2012
> 
> ...




It all comes down to the word Resort not Ski Area


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

My only gripe is that they limited it to Top 10 this year, when it's always been top 20.  

Yes, the western resorts are better, more popular and deserving of more attention; but the Northeast is the most populous area of the country.  You would think the magazine could do a better job of covering this region.  

As for the list itself?  Not bad.  It wouldn't be my top 10, but I could see how everyone of those areas might be on someone else's top 10 list.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2011)

In the printed magazine there is a pic and blurb on Mad River Glen as "the best skiers mountain"


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> In the printed magazine there is a pic and blurb on Mad River Glen as "the best skiers mountain"



Yes and a thing on Cannon as well.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 18, 2011)

How do they know what the top ten of 2011-2012 WILL be?  There's plenty of question remaining on how damage to infrastructure from Irene will impact VT resorts.  Early openings, late closings, special offerings,  etc are the things that WILL make places the best this year.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

i think the top ten list is aweful it doesnt include the 2 best mountains in the east: Jay and Sugarloaf. and it includes basically all vermont mountains which i bet are great but come on if you have stratton, bretton woods and even sunday river in the list and not jay and sugarloaf then it if obviously an opinion of one person and not the majority....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> It all comes down to the word Resort not Ski Area



Actually, I bet if you look at the actual magazine, the ones in the list are also the ones that you will find advertisements for elsewhere in the mag. Content about MRG and Cannon is there just to make the typical reader feel like they actually have some sort of connection to a "hardcore" mountain. :lol:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how the results of our poll will compare to these. I think 4 of those resorts will also make it to our top 10.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> i think the top ten list is aweful it doesnt include the 2 best mountains in the east: Jay and Sugarloaf. and it includes basically all vermont mountains which i bet are great but come on if you have stratton, bretton woods and even sunday river in the list and not jay and sugarloaf then it if obviously an opinion of one person and not the majority....


I think that can be explained by there distance from New York and Boston. Was this a reader survey? Not many SKI  readers are willing to drive all the way to those great places. btw . . . 2 "best" mountains? Ever take an intermediate to Jay? I do not think you can be the best when you only cater to a portion of the skiing public (experts).


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> i think the top ten list is aweful it doesnt include the 2 best mountains in the east: Jay and Sugarloaf. and it includes basically all vermont mountains which i bet are great but come on if you have stratton, bretton woods and even sunday river in the list and not jay and sugarloaf then it if obviously an opinion of one person and not the majority....



It's a poll, not the opinion of one person.  

You say Jay and Sugarloaf are the best mountains in the East.  I'll take Stowe over either of them any day of the week.  Is your opinion right or is mine?  

There are some folks who think the best ski vacation for them is staying at the Mount Washington Hotel and skiing Bretton Woods.  Nearly twice as many people ski Sunday River than those who ski Sugarloaf.  I bet twice as many people ski Stratton as opposed to Jay.  The more popular areas are going to rate higher except in the instances of places like Smuggs who have hardcore and very vocal followings in these types of polls.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 18, 2011)

9 of the resorts get a picture of the mountain.....Smuggs gets a pic of Blueberry Cobbler.  WTF?  Is that will of the "hardcore and very vocal following"?


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

ya twice as many people ski sunday river because they are to lazy to drive another hour and a half to ski a mountain not a range of hills..... if you are a true hardcore skier/boarder and want to ski great challenging terrain then jay and sugarloaf are interchangeable at 1 and 2. you would honestly take stowe over sugarloaf? thats a bold statement.... granted stowe has better lifts sugarloaf has better terrain and a longer season.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ya twice as many people ski sunday river because they are to lazy to drive another hour and a half to ski a mountain not a range of hills..... if you are a true hardcore skier/boarder and want to ski great challenging terrain then jay and sugarloaf are interchangeable at 1 and 2. you would honestly take stowe over sugarloaf? thats a bold statement.... granted stowe has better lifts sugarloaf has better terrain and a longer season.




If you're a true hardcore skier/boarder, you frankly could give a rat's a$$ about ski area polls


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> If you're a true hardcore skier/boarder, you frankly could give a rat's a$$ about ski area polls



have to do something while waiting for the snow to fly


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Actually, I bet if you look at the actual magazine, the ones in the list are also the ones that you will find advertisements for elsewhere in the mag



Not true - whether it's western or eastern resorts there is no correlation to advertising and placement on these lists.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> I think that can be explained by there distance from New York and Boston. Was this a reader survey? Not many SKI readers are willing to drive all the way to those great places. btw . . . 2 "best" mountains? Ever take an intermediate to Jay? I do not think you can be the best when you only cater to a portion of the skiing public (experts).


 
I agree.  IIRC this was a reader poll.  So, simply stated, the more folks who ski at an area and vote, the better it ranks.  This sometimes has nothing to do with the quality of the resort.  In the past, Holiday Valley has ranked well because they are a high volume ski area and encourage their skiers and riders to vote.  

So I read this as more of a popularity contest than anything else.  Especially when Stratton polls higher than Sugarbush.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> In the printed magazine there is a pic and blurb on Mad River Glen as "the best skiers mountain"





Smellytele said:


> Yes and a thing on Cannon as well.



Aside from MRG and Cannon, they also had a photo and a blurb about Saddleback and Jay. I don't have the magazine in front of me but I was happy to see the call-outs for those places. Since it's a SKI Magazine reader driven poll, I am not surprised to see the entries in the Top 10. 

Where's Holiday Valley on the list? How did it fall out of the Top 10 after all these years?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ya twice as many people ski sunday river because they are to lazy to drive another hour and a half to ski a mountain not a range of hills..... if you are a true hardcore skier/boarder and want to ski great challenging terrain then jay and sugarloaf are interchangeable at 1 and 2. you would honestly take stowe over sugarloaf? thats a bold statement.... granted stowe has better lifts sugarloaf has better terrain and a longer season.



Stowe vs Sugarloaf = better snow, better lifts, better side country.  Yes, the little I skied of Brackett Basin was very good, but it doesn't compare to what is in the Notch accessible from both Mansfield and Spruce Peak.  It especially doesn't compare when Stowe gets 100 inches more snow each year than Sugarloaf and some years considerably more than that.  The 3 week longer season doesn't make up for those deficiencies IMO.  Outside of the longer season, the only place Sugarloaf bests Stowe is with on map trails when the woods are out of play.

Stowe vs Jay Peak = better lifts, superior snowmaking, superior trails when the woods are out of play, superior side country.  Big Jay is great, but it's still not the Notch.

Question.  How much skiing have you done on Mt. Mansfield?  To emphatically state that Jay and Sugarloaf are superior mountains for 'hard core skiers' over Mt. Mansfield, I'm guessing you haven't spent much time on the mountain.  This winter, when Stowe gets a decent dump, head on over, hike the Chin, ski Hourglass and report back.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 18, 2011)

All I know is I would be thrilled not to see my local mtn on there. Do you really want everyone that picks up that mag in a dentist office to see what you already know? 

There are lots of great areas everywhere that have lots of good stuff to offer. Every one is different and comparing is completely pointless IMO.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the comments can give a feel for the type of skier or rider that likes the mountain.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

How many of those hills will probably make the AZ Poll top ten? Earlier I said 4. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> In the past, Holiday Valley has ranked well because they are a high volume ski area and encourage their skiers and riders to vote.





snowmonster said:


> Where's Holiday Valley on the list? How did it fall out of the Top 10 after all these years?



No Holiday Valley!?  First thing I noticed!  This list is total f****n BS!!  The fix is in people!


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias. 

the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over... 

Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

is Tremblant really that good? never been but might try this season.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is Tremblant really that good? never been but might try this season.



Terrain wise, no. But the village is fun and beautiful. The terrain is fine, but not fantastic. Sugarloaf, Stowe, Kton, etc. have more interesting terrain. But the village and European atmosphere makes it special if you're into that.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Terrain wise, no. But the village is fun and beautiful. The terrain is fine, but not fantastic. Sugarloaf, Stowe, Kton, etc. have more interesting terrain. But the village and European atmosphere makes it special if you're into that.



thanks for that.  will be up in candada with non-skiing wife so a nice village is actually something for us to consider.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



American ski company owned Stowe? Didn't ASC expand SR over into OZ and Jordan Bowl?


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> thanks for that.  will be up in candada with non-skiing wife so a nice village is actually something for us to consider.



Great choice for a couple. Village is very romantic. People speaking French, nice architecture, the mountain as backdrop. Feels like you are in Europe (until you ski, of course. then it's back to icy reality).


----------



## Tooth (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> i think the top ten list is aweful it doesnt include the 2 best mountains in the east: Jay and Sugarloaf. and it includes basically all vermont mountains which i bet are great but come on if you have stratton, bretton woods and even sunday river in the list and not jay and sugarloaf then it if obviously an opinion of one person and not the majority....



:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



I can understnad being biased to your home hill and more power to you for that but have you Even skied Stowe?? While I really like both hills I agree with DHS's assesment of the Loaf vs Stowe.  You state your opinion like its a well known fact yet you openly admit to having limited experience with VT mountains which weakens your opinion IMO:flame:


----------



## soposkier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



First of all, I have never skiied Stowe, but would choose Sugarloaf over Jay in this discussion.  While I love Jays powder and woods, like you said the feel of Sugarloafs trails is unmatched to anything I have skiied in the east. Backside to Ripsaw is one of the best.

Regardless, unless I am misunderstanding your statement, ASC never owned Stowe.  They had Mt. Snow, Sugarbush and Killington for Vermont areas.  And maybe it wasnt called ASC at first, bet Les Otten built Sunday River to what it is.  

I would agree on the Sugarloaf statement though, I love what Boyne is doing with it and the potential for the future.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

sorry incorrect info... It was Mt. Snow they owned not Stowe. and yes they did expnd sunday river but what good did that do. a total of maximun 15 trail on 2 peaks and oz chair barely runs.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

soposkier said:


> I would agree on the Sugarloaf statement though, I love what Boyne is doing with it and the potential for the future.



What replacing a chairlift that had chairs fall of it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



How many days have you spent on Mt. Mansfield?  You didn't answer that.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> What replacing a chairlift that had chairs fall of it?



Quite an important replacement! Saved lives! :grin:


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> sorry incorrect info... It was Mt. Snow they owned not Stowe. and yes they did expnd sunday river but what good did that do. a total of maximun 15 trail on 2 peaks and oz chair barely runs.



Sorry but you are the one that mentioned SR first.


----------



## soposkier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> sorry incorrect info... It was Mt. Snow they owned not Stowe. and yes they did expnd sunday river but what good did that do. a total of maximun 15 trail on 2 peaks and oz chair barely runs.



I like when the OZ chair is open, but from an operational standpoint it is a redundant lift.  All of Oz except for the very top portion can be accessed from the Jordan lift.   

Here is what Sunday River might of still be if not for Les/ASC
http://www.nelsap.org/skihistory/sundayriveraerial70s.jpg


I like the old Killington vs Sunday River debates better....


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah, yes, Stowe, Sugarloaf and Jay. It's like choosing who among the cheerleading triplets to take to the prom. Everytime I come home from skiing one of those mountains, I say to myself "this is my new favorite place."

And, yes, Sunday River has its limitations. But, it makes the most of what it has. To continue the analogy, she's the one who never made the cheerleading squad but...


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.



Yeah, clearly dude.  Hey I'm with you on loving the Loaf and have skied it a ton.  I've only spent 1 day at Stowe (in bounds) and that place is no joke...just a bunch of kick ass trails and glades and plentiful snow.  I strongly recommend that you check it out.  I'm definitely going back.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 18, 2011)

Stowe is awesome. Sugarloaf is too. Skiing and riding just about anywhere can be great. Hell, the Camden Snow Bowl is fun. I loved the shout out to Saddleback. I think we should save the BS for the nonskiers/nonriders. Who cares?


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

I have skied stowe one weekend 2 days saturday sunday last febuary and i liked it but the Vibe just wasnt for me.... to many people for my liking. Im a mainer i like less crowds so i can pick and choose where i want to go. Maybe thats why i like sugarloaf and saddleback so much... less people more powder


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



I'm as much of a Sugarloaf homer as anyone, but Stowe has got everything the Loaf does except the lift served summit. And I'd say (at least until Bracket Basin) had the Loaf fully beat in slack country tree skiing. But Stowe just costs too friggen much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> I have skied stowe one weekend 2 days saturday sunday last febuary and i liked it but the Vibe just wasnt for me.... to many people for my liking. Im a mainer i like less crowds so i can pick and choose where i want to go. Maybe thats why i like sugarloaf and saddleback so much... less people more powder



You haven't waited in a 30 minute lift line for the SuperQuad?  I know I have each of the past two seasons I've been at Sugarloaf on a _weekend_.  Basing one's impression of an area based on one weekend visit during a busy weekend doesn't paint the full picture.  The weekend I was at Sugarloaf last winter, the Superquad, Double Runners and T-Bar were the only lifts running due to wind.  If I were to base my experience based off that one weekend, the Loaf certainly wouldn't be on my list of places to return to.  Longest lift lines I've waited in years.

Go to Stowe during the middle of the week.  And if you don't like crowds, hike the Chin.  Takes 45 minutes and you get this:   ...and sometimes all to yourself which was the case for me that day.  I was the only one up there.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You haven't waited in a 30 minute lift line for the SuperQuad?  I know I have each of the past two seasons I've been at Sugarloaf on a _weekend_.  Basing one's impression of an area based on one weekend visit during a busy weekend doesn't paint the full picture.  The weekend I was at Sugarloaf last winter, the Superquad, Double Runners and T-Bar were the only lifts running due to wind.  If I were to base my experience based off that one weekend, the Loaf certainly wouldn't be on my list of places to return to.  Longest lift lines I've waited in years.
> 
> Go to Stowe during the middle of the week.  And if you don't like crowds, hike the Chin.  Takes 45 minutes and you get this:   ...and sometimes all to yourself which was the case for me that day.  I was the only one up there.



That's just phenomenal. I want to do this this season. How do I get there and how do I get back to the resort? Should I do it with a local first or can I go at it alone the first time?


----------



## Smasandian (Oct 18, 2011)

I do not like Mont Tremblant. The problem I have with Tremblant is that the village is extremely fake. The terrain is crap and it's extremely icy most of the time. 

As well, it's pretty expensive to comparable areas around Montreal.

The only other place is Jay I've been too. A thousand times better than Tremblant. It's real, it has an identity that's not corporate and terrain/snow is like comparing a PS3 to the Atari Jaguar. But then again, I'm extremely biased towards Jay.

I know it's a readers poll but it goes to show you how much of an uphill climb Jay Peak has when promoting their brand and why they should be making an effort to promote the resort to Quebecers and visitors from Ontario.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 18, 2011)

i have only waited at the superquad for 30 minutes a handfull of times because i never go to the bottom. I would rather go to bucksaw and sit on that old chair then wait in the line. I have skied all over that mountain east side west side. I will take short runs to a crappy lift instead of waiting in line..... Yes teh weekend that you came up for the summit I was there too was a long day of waiting in lines but they got people up the mountain as fast as they could... once skyline is ready to go hopefully there wont be an issue


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2011)

I would go with a local.  The terrain between 3300 and 4000 feet is dense pine forest.  Until you know where you are going up there, you can find yourself in bushwacking hell.  I know it pretty well, but have made the mistake several times of getting disoriented and chasing a dead end line because the snow looked good.  

There are several options of where you can go.  You can just ski the top and traverse back to Chin Clip or you can take Hell Brook or other lines down to the valley floor where you'll end up on 108 where it's an easy skate back to the Gondola.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Thanks, DHS. Let me know if you plan a return to Stowe this season and need the company.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a Ski subscriber and filled out the form last season.  IIRC they had 6 or 8 slots to fill out and and list to go by.  I ended getting Magic in there with a write in vote which was an available option.  I know I had Smugglers and Stowe (and high up too) in there and probably Sugarbush and Killington as well.  Reviewed Camelback, Blue Mt and Elk Mountain as well as one of the criteria was you had had to have visted the area within the past 2 seasons.  Never been to Tremblant so I wouldn't have reviewed it.  Not particularly scientific but fun to fill out and see the results.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## x10003q (Oct 18, 2011)

Edd said:


> No Holiday Valley!?  First thing I noticed!  This list is total f****n BS!!  The fix is in people!



When they break out the categories HV is #1 in lifts. This is quite funny as they have 3 HSQ and 8 FGQ and  I do not think any of their lifts has more than 600 vertical feet.
2. Tremblant
3. Okemo
4. Sunday River
5. Stratton
6. Killington
7. Jiminy ????
8. Sunapee????
9. Bretton Woods
10. Hunter  ????
Some of the missing - Stowe, Sugarbush, Le Massif, Gore
Silly


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 18, 2011)

x10003q said:


> When they break out the categories HV is #1 in lifts. This is quite funny as they have 3 HSQ and 8 FGQ and  I do not think any of their lifts has mor than 600 vertical feet.
> 2. Tremblant
> 3. Okemo
> 4. Sunday River
> ...



Well, its first for lifts because that is mostly what you do there.... sit on lifts.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 18, 2011)

I find it funny that everyone claims its a popularity contest. 

But that doesnt explain Whiteface straight killing it EVERY YEAR with what, maybe 200k skier visits. 

ORDA and Lake Placid surely are doing something right if they consistently rank high up despite the comparitive lack of overall popularity in terms of total vists. 

These threads never fail to bring out the gapers. Noones knocking Sugarloaf but they had a lift FAIL on them this year with a crapton of people on it. Sorry bro, but I don't think theyre getting a solid ranking on that fact alone.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought I remembered posting when I filled it out.  This explains what the form asked.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=97049

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I find it funny that everyone claims its a popularity contest.
> 
> But that doesnt explain Whiteface straight killing it EVERY YEAR with what, maybe 200k skier visits.
> 
> ...



NY wantabees get Ski mag as they sit in their concrete jungle


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

Speaking of marketing - Cannon just sent out this email:


Cannon Mountain Gets High Marks in SKI Magazine's Reader Resort Survey 


Franconia, NH - October 18, 2011 - SKI Magazine's 24th Annual Reader Resort Survey and 2012 Resort Guide is on the shelves and Cannon Mountain in Franconia, New Hampshire has received high marks in a number of categories.


Cannon Mountain garnered the coveted Editor's Pick for "Best Value" in the East and scored high when compared to all other eastern resorts. The caption under Cannon's Best Value Award reads, "There's keeping it real, and then there's Cannon, the state-run ski area with bottomless soul...it offers a huge mountain, great views across the notch and beyond, cheap tickets and real people who love to ski."

Cannon placed third in the East in the categories of Overall Satisfaction and Value. Other notable rankings include third in the East for Terrain Challenge, third for Character, and fourth for Scenery. When compared with other New Hampshire resorts, Cannon ranked number one for Overall Satisfaction, Value, Character, Variety, and Challenge.

The survey is sent to thousands of SKI Magazine readers and asks skiers and riders to rate ski resorts that they have visited in a number of different categories from value to overall satisfaction. 
Cannon's general manager, John (JD) DeVivo was thrilled with the survey results. "One of our core missions is to provide an exceptional experience while keeping great value a top priority, so to have SKI readers confirm that we are hitting the mark is a great honor." 

SKI also conducted a Facebook survey that asked families what matters most when selecting a resort - the top answers were Terrain Variety (52%) and Location (18%) and in the resort survey, Cannon ranked second and third in the East in those same categories, respectively.

"We're coming off of one of the best winters in Cannon history as far as skier visits, season passes and record revenue go, so it's fitting that as more people discover Cannon's unique character, value and variety, their opinions are reflected in SKI's survey. We have tremendous momentum from all of the positive changes that have taken place at Cannon over the past four years and we're getting geared up for another great winter in Franconia Notch," added DeVivo.


----------



## AJB (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> ill take all the glades and "slackcountry" of the it. just the pure size of sugarloaf... skiing the snowfields front and back. bubblecuffer fron the top. winters way from the top then dropping into max headroon then to wedge. the steep terrain open snowfields on the backside then dropping into ripsaw one of the classic under rated bump runs on the east... i havent skied in vermont very much to be honest but how and any other mountain size up to sugarloaf.... yes i am a born and raised sugarloafer so i have my bias.
> 
> the only reason why stowe or any of the VT ski areas have better lift is becuase american ski company dumped all their money in VT skiing. sugarloaf and sunday river got nothing until boyne took over...
> 
> Im all for skiing VT but if i had to pick a place to ski in VT it would be Jay, more snow more glades.



no offense but i skied sugarloaf almost exclusively last year and skied all the stuff you're talking about (i think? never skied the mountain before last year so don't know it too well) and it was a breeze compared to what i've skied at sugarbush/MRG. i could name plenty of bump runs at either mountain that i would consider more difficult than those you named. maybe it was an odd year but i wasn't very impressed by the difficulty of the mountain, especially after what i'd heard about it.

(disclaimer its very possible i have no idea what i'm talking about and am thinking about completely different trails from the ones you mean)


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> American ski company owned Stowe?



No we actually own it (the U.S. taxpayer).

AIG owned Stowe for years. They still do but it was spun off to a different derivative of the company.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Terrain wise, no. But the village is fun and beautiful. The terrain is fine, but not fantastic. Sugarloaf, Stowe, Kton, etc. have more interesting terrain. But the village and European atmosphere makes it special if you're into that.



Or if you're into Disney World.:grin:


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> thanks for that.  will be up in candada with non-skiing wife so a nice village is actually something for us to consider.



Then go to Whiteface instead if options allow. Non-skiing spouses flock there like flys on ....


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 18, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> I have skied stowe one weekend 2 days saturday sunday last febuary and i liked it but the Vibe just wasnt for me.... to many people for my liking. Im a mainer i like less crowds so i can pick and choose where i want to go. Maybe thats why i like sugarloaf and saddleback so much... less people more powder



Seriously, just stop it.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> No we actually own it (the U.S. taxpayer).
> 
> AIG owned Stowe for years. They still do but it was spun off to a different derivative of the company.



It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

Smasandian said:


> I do not like Mont Tremblant. The problem I have with Tremblant is that the village is extremely fake. The terrain is crap and it's extremely icy most of the time.
> 
> As well, it's pretty expensive to comparable areas around Montreal.


where do you like in that area? working on a trip up that way this winter and looking for options/opinions.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Then go to Whiteface instead if options allow. Non-skiing spouses flock there like flys on ....



this has come up as an option a few times over the years.. but this season we picked canada as our "destination" vacation.  probably our last year for a "family ski vacation" as son goes off to college following year.


----------



## Mr MRG (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting thinsg I saw is that Mad River Glen actually won more categories than any other ski area including; Overall Experiences, Terrain-Challenge, Terrain-Variety, Character and Skier's Mountain. My question is how does an area win more individual catgories yet doesn't crack the top 10 overall - kind of makes you wonder!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr MRG said:


> Interesting thinsg I saw is that Mad River Glen actually won more categories than any other ski area including; Overall Experiences, Terrain-Challenge, Terrain-Variety, Character and Skier's Mountain. My question is how does an area win more individual catgories yet doesn't crack the top 10 overall - kind of makes you wonder!



You need to score higher in the *most important *categories for serious skiers - Lodging, Digital Presence, On Mountain Food, Off Hill Activities, Access, Grooming.  Once MRG builds a faux village I'm sure you'll rocket to the top of the rankings !


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr MRG said:


> Interesting thinsg I saw is that Mad River Glen actually won more categories than any other ski area including; Overall Experiences, Terrain-Challenge, Terrain-Variety, Character and Skier's Mountain. My question is how does an area win more individual catgories yet doesn't crack the top 10 overall - kind of makes you wonder!



Categories are weighted differently? They should have a ski area poll not a resort poll.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> this has come up as an option a few times over the years.. but this season we picked canada as our "destination" vacation.  probably our last year for a "family ski vacation" as son goes off to college following year.



I love Whiteface and Lake Placid, but Tremblant is better from a family perspective. The convenience of the ski in ski out village for families is unbeatable. Lake Placid is a 15 min drive from Lake Placid. If spouse or kids get tiered of skiing by mid day someone loses out. Other spouse has to stop skiing to drive back to Lake Placid or kids and other spouse get bored to death waiting in the lodge. 

Also, though Whiteface's terrain is more challenging, Tremblant is much, much bigger. You can get bored in Whiteface because all runs funnel back to the same pod, whereas Tremblant has different mountain faces with different lodges. They also have much tree skiing and a great lift system. Skiing is not bad. So, all in all, Tremblant is IMO better for a romantic ski getaway than Whiteface unless all you want to do is ski steeps.


----------



## tt431 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr MRG said:


> Interesting thinsg I saw is that Mad River Glen actually won more categories than any other ski area including; Overall Experiences, Terrain-Challenge, Terrain-Variety, Character and Skier's Mountain. My question is how does an area win more individual catgories yet doesn't crack the top 10 overall - kind of makes you wonder!



Only snowboarders voted.:lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 19, 2011)

tt431 said:


> Only snowboarders voted.:lol:



....actually.....I did score MRG way low on the current AZ poll because of the snowboard thing.  I used to ski there a lot.  But now with usually at least one snowboarder in my group I haven't been to MRG in about 20 years.


----------



## x10003q (Oct 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> this has come up as an option a few times over the years.. but this season we picked canada as our "destination" vacation.  probably our last year for a "family ski vacation" as son goes off to college following year.



Quebec City is a good spot. There are 2 huge ski areas (Mt St Anne 30 min, Le Massif 45 min) and 2-3 slightly smaller places. Quebec City is a great place to visit and the food is awesome. Here is a recent review of the area from the Harvey Road NY Ski Blog:
HarveyRd Quebec City Visit

I was there a few years ago with my wife and we had a great time. We stayed in Quebec City at the Hotel Frontenac (the place that looks like a castle).


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Quebec City is a good spot. There are 2 huge ski areas (Mt St Anne 30 min, Le Massif 45 min) and 2-3 slightly smaller places. Quebec City is a great place to visit and the food is awesome. Here is a recent review of the area from the Harvey Road NY Ski Blog:
> HarveyRd Quebec City Visit
> 
> I was there a few years ago with my wife and we had a great time. We stayed in Quebec City at the Hotel Frontenac (the place that looks like a castle).



QC keeps getting great reviews like yours. i'm practically sold on it as where we'll sleep, just trying to figure out where to ski and how to get there (if i leave wife @ QC).


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr MRG said:


> Interesting thinsg I saw is that Mad River Glen actually won more categories than any other ski area including; Overall Experiences, Terrain-Challenge, Terrain-Variety, Character and Skier's Mountain. My question is how does an area win more individual catgories yet doesn't crack the top 10 overall - kind of makes you wonder!



You forgot about the biggest category, "Ad Space w/in Ski Mag".


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the Ski Magazine polls have run there course.  To prove what a joke they are you need to look Sugarloaf going from what 2nd or 3rd last year to nowhere to be found?  I think this has happened to Killington, etc in the past.  Plus I think it would be safe to say, a large portion of the readership of ski mags are the same who like to adourn their coffee tables at their slopeside condos at places like Stratton, SR, Okemo, etc.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 19, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I think the Ski Magazine polls have run there course.  To prove what a joke they are you need to look Sugarloaf going from what 2nd or 3rd last year to nowhere to be found?  I think this has happened to Killington, etc in the past.  Plus I think it would be safe to say, a large portion of the readership of ski mags are the same who like to adourn their coffee tables at their slopeside condos at places like Stratton, SR, Okemo, etc.



You're right. The fact that Okemo is top five blew away any legitimacy this one might have had. Okemo? REALLY??


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> You're right. The fact that Okemo is top five blew away any legitimacy this one might have had. Okemo? REALLY??



Given that its a reader based poll, and that a majority of its readers tend to prefer plenty of groomed, intermediate and advanced terrain with some occasional tree/bump experiences, a good ski school and plenty of off hill ammenities/activities to do does tend to make this a valid survey of _Ski's_ reader base.

Just like with any article that presents some data, you need to look at how the data was collected to figure out its relevance (or lack there of) for one's self


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> I think that can be explained by there distance from New York and Boston. Was this a reader survey? Not many SKI  readers are willing to drive all the way to those great places. btw . . . 2 "best" mountains? Ever take an intermediate to Jay? I do not think you can be the best when you only cater to a portion of the skiing public (experts).



So did the mountains suddenly become too far away?  If this was the case they never would make it on the list.  I know for SL they generally are in the top 5 of such lists.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> You're right. The fact that Okemo is top five blew away any legitimacy this one might have had. Okemo? REALLY??



I'd be surprised if Okemo wasn't in the top 5 to tell you the truth.  It's as good as it gets in the east for beginners and intermediate skiers.  It's convenient to get to.  Ludlow is one of the better mountain villages in the East.

Is it in my top 5?  No, but only because of lack of challenge and natural snowfall.  Other than that, great lifts, excellent commitment to snowmaking, great town.  It is without question one of the best run areas in the Northeast.  There's a reason it draws 600K plus people there every season.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I think the Ski Magazine polls have run there course.  To prove what a joke they are you need to look Sugarloaf going from what 2nd or 3rd last year to nowhere to be found?  I think this has happened to Killington, etc in the past.  Plus I think it would be safe to say, a large portion of the readership of ski mags are the same who like to adourn their coffee tables at their slopeside condos at places like Stratton, SR, Okemo, etc.



SUGARLOAF HAD A LIFT COLLAPSE WHILE FILLED WITH GUESTS! 

Jesus christ people, take the jaded goggles off and think of the facts. Sugarloaf cannot honestly be ranked as one of the best ski resorts if critical lift infastructure is failing with paying customers on it. Period, end of story.

And Okemo straight kills it for 75% of the skiing population. Good amenities, easy access to large population bases, fun for the whole family, blah blah blah. You cant expect a niche market hill like MRG to be number one when it caters to a minority group of expert/extreme skiers, not to mention any family with a boarder is prejudiced against and isnt allowed to go. That shit is getting old to lots of customers in the ski industry.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 19, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just like with any article that presents some data, you need to look at how the data was collected to figure out its relevance (or lack there of) for one's self



No crap. So FOR ME this BS top 10 lost all legitimacy.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> SUGARLOAF HAD A LIFT COLLAPSE WHILE FILLED WITH GUESTS!
> 
> Jesus christ people, take the jaded goggles off and think of the facts. Sugarloaf cannot honestly be ranked as one of the best ski resorts if critical lift infastructure is failing with paying customers on it. Period, end of story.
> 
> And Okemo straight kills it for 75% of the skiing population. Good amenities, easy access to large population bases, fun for the whole family, blah blah blah. You cant expect a niche market hill like MRG to be number one when it caters to a minority group of expert/extreme skiers, not to mention any family with a boarder is prejudiced against and isnt allowed to go. That shit is getting old to lots of customers in the ski industry.



Spillway was a freak accident it could have happened anywhere. does that mean it is not worthy of beeing one of the best resort in the east. because terrain wise it is one of the best. They are replacing the lift with a bullet proof quad which will make the skier/riders experience at the loaf 20 times better. 

The data that is collected from this poll is from a bunch of wealthy intermediate skiers from where the majority of the population is in the east. NY and MA.


----------



## prophet0426 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> ....actually.....I did score MRG way low on the current AZ poll because of the snowboard thing.  I used to ski there a lot.  But now with usually at least one snowboarder in my group I haven't been to MRG in about 20 years.



We should change that this year and head up there.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep the jaded goggles on bro. Spillway was talked about being an accident waiting to happen long before the accident actually happened. 

Your really just hurting yourself. Even if it was a freak accident (which it wasnt, as anyone whos ridden that lift in the last 10 years can attest to), its still freaking happened and your beloved Sugarloaf is paying the price. 

Get over yourself. Are you on their payroll or something?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Spillway was a freak accident it could have happened anywhere. does that mean it is not worthy of beeing one of the best resort in the east. because terrain wise it is one of the best. They are replacing the lift with a bullet proof quad which will make the skier/riders experience at the loaf 20 times better.
> 
> The data that is collected from this poll is from a bunch of wealthy intermediate skiers from where the majority of the population is in the east. NY and MA.



What it means is that SL is perceived to have a failed/failing infrastructure.  Most families won't be too eager to spend their skiing vacation dollars at SL and will choose to go elsewhere. 

But hey, that's great for the SL homers.  Right?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

HA, what are the odds it happens 2 seasons in a row. i bet SL is the safest mountain this season!!  i'll be there in march


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2011)

If the argument for Sugarloaf is true (failed lift infrastructure equals poor ratings) then how come Whistler has managed to stay in the Top 3 despite a Gondola accident of the same scale in the past couple of years?  I'm not saying your argument is wrong, just asking the question.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

Id say CNN spending an entire day talking about it this past winter might have had something to do about it. My grandmother asked me about it, and she still thinks if you ski you were in the actual 10th mountain division. 

Also, Whistlers was a feeder lift from the homeowners area opposed to one of the more critical on mountain lifts like how Spillway was used. For a myriad of reasons, its tough for the common man to feel bad for a bunch of rich guys. 

And it was in Canada. Once the accidents happen in the good ol USA people tend to care about it more.

Those are the three reasons that immediately pop into my head.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Keep the jaded goggles on bro. Spillway was talked about being an accident waiting to happen long before the accident actually happened.
> 
> Your really just hurting yourself. Even if it was a freak accident (which it wasnt, as anyone whos ridden that lift in the last 10 years can attest to), its still freaking happened and your beloved Sugarloaf is paying the price.
> 
> Get over yourself. Are you on their payroll or something?



Paying the price of what, not being on the "SKI Glamour Destination List" where all the wanna be jersey shore family's gather to spend there trust fund. I honestly could care less if they were on the list or not. The true skier knows that sugarloaf is a great mountain and will come back for that reason the skiing experience not the shops and spa treatments. They come to ski and ride and enjoy the vibe of the Loaf.

No i am not on the payroll just a dedicated sugarloafer since 1990.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

So, you cared that they werent ranked. Bitch about it, then get the reasons as to why the general public doesnt want to smell your farts, then claim you dont care. Idiocy of its highest form. 

And lifts failing is a pretty big red flag about the skiing experience.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> SUGARLOAF HAD A LIFT COLLAPSE WHILE FILLED WITH GUESTS!
> 
> Jesus christ people, take the jaded goggles off and think of the facts. Sugarloaf cannot honestly be ranked as one of the best ski resorts if critical lift infastructure is failing with paying customers on it. Period, end of story.
> 
> And Okemo straight kills it for 75% of the skiing population. Good amenities, easy access to large population bases, fun for the whole family, blah blah blah. You cant expect a niche market hill like MRG to be number one when it caters to a minority group of expert/extreme skiers, not to mention any family with a boarder is prejudiced against and isnt allowed to go. That shit is getting old to lots of customers in the ski industry.



My goggles are not jadded jackass!  I honestly doubt that is the reason.

Even if you are a complete tool, your second point is correct.:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2011)

Your definition of a 'true skier' is just that - yours.  

Quality of the ski experience matters to me - a lot.  Apres does as well.  That's why when I was a ski bum, I ski bummed in Stowe.  Well that and the skiing at Stowe is better than Sugarlaof due to over 100 inches more snow each season.  I would've been bored out of my mind spending a season in the middle of no where at Sugarloaf.  

I'm not saying I'm right, I'm not saying you're right.  But, blanket definitions like 'true skier' doesn't work in this business.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Oct 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> SUGARLOAF HAD A LIFT COLLAPSE WHILE FILLED WITH GUESTS!
> 
> Jesus christ people, take the jaded goggles off and think of the facts. Sugarloaf cannot honestly be ranked as one of the best ski resorts if critical lift infastructure is failing with paying customers on it. Period, end of story.
> 
> And Okemo straight kills it for 75% of the skiing population. Good amenities, easy access to large population bases, fun for the whole family, blah blah blah. You cant expect a niche market hill like MRG to be number one when it caters to a minority group of expert/extreme skiers, not to mention any family with a boarder is prejudiced against and isnt allowed to go. That shit is getting old to lots of customers in the ski industry.



Great post!


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 19, 2011)

wow now we are resorting to name calling. Just because I have a lil passion for a mountain that has treated me so well and so many others so well for over 60 years, that makes me the retard. sounds convincing. 

I'll be the bigger man here and say have a great winter Adiron Rider. and be careful if you come to Sugarloaf you dont want the chair to fall while your on it


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Paying the price of what, not being on the "SKI Glamour Destination List" where all the wanna be jersey shore family's gather to spend there trust fund. I honestly could care less if they were on the list or not. The true skier knows that sugarloaf is a great mountain and will come back for that reason the skiing experience not the shops and spa treatments. They come to ski and ride and enjoy the vibe of the Loaf.
> 
> No i am not on the payroll just a dedicated sugarloafer since 1990.



Sugarloaf is a great MOUNTAIN. But the LIFTS are crap. The only decent lift they have routinely has 1/2 hour lift lines. I cannot think of any other mountain with so many ancient double chairs waiting to fail. And don't forget the almost daily wind holds.

But the Mountain itself is probably the best in the East. If only there was some way to quickly, and reliably, get up it!


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

The internet is serious business. I just call it like I see it.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Paying the price of what, not being on the "SKI Glamour Destination List" where all the wanna be jersey shore family's gather to spend there trust fund. I honestly could care less if they were on the list or not. The true skier knows that sugarloaf is a great mountain and will come back for that reason the skiing experience not the shops and spa treatments. They come to ski and ride and enjoy the vibe of the Loaf.
> 
> No i am not on the payroll just a dedicated sugarloafer since 1990.



If you don't care then why do you keep using these broad sterotypical terms to degrade other resorts?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Sugarloaf is a great MOUNTAIN. But the LIFTS are crap. The only decent lift they have routinely has 1/2 hour lift lines. I cannot think of any other mountain with so many ancient double chairs waiting to fail. And don't forget the almost daily wind holds.
> 
> But the Mountain itself is probably the best in the East. If only there was some way to quickly, and reliably, get up it!



I wouldn't even call the Sugarloaf Quad a decent lift, for it's age, it sucks worse then many of the old doubles on the hill.  I have never seen a lift that is realatively new have so many issues, aside from the 1/2 hour wait.


----------



## soposkier (Oct 19, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I wouldn't even call the Sugarloaf Quad a decent lift, for it's age, it sucks worse then many of the old doubles on the hill.  I have never seen a lift that is realatively new have so many issues, aside from the 1/2 hour wait.



If im not mistaken I remeber seeing in past threads that it was electrical/computer malfunction and it got a complete overhaul recently.  Then again that could be not what the issue is at all, who knows.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 19, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> If you don't care then why do you keep using these broad sterotypical terms to degrade other resorts?



Cause.... its pretty much the truth. Not gonna get in this arguement with a bunch of people who obv have their bias as well... I'll ski my mountain and you ski yours.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 19, 2011)

And don't forget the decrepit condo stock at SL.  Ughh


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

Truth, although I will say Ive had some of my better ski bar experiences at the Rack?. Not sure on the name actually but the one owned by the pro snowboarder on the access road. 

Bonfires outside, sweet vibe, cool local cover bands. The apres scene at the Loaf isnt all bad.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Cause.... its pretty much the truth. Not gonna get in this arguement with a bunch of people who obv have their bias as well... I'll ski my mountain and you ski yours.



I actually have no bias.  I am from central Maine originally, learned to ride at Squaw in the early/mid 90's and Sugarloaf was my random weekend place throughout my school years and a place to go while back hom on break from college in NH.  I still go to SL while visiting the folks in Maine or meeting up with old highschool buddies.  Needless to say, SL holds a special place in my heart and always will.  But you, you're just a few tubes of lube away from being SL's bitch.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Truth, although I will say Ive had some of my better ski bar experiences at the Rack?. Not sure on the name actually but the one owned by the pro snowboarder on the access road.
> 
> Bonfires outside, sweet vibe, cool local cover bands. The apres scene at the Loaf isnt all bad.



You're right it's the Rack.  Seth Wescott is a co-owner or something.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> And don't forget the decrepit condo stock at SL.  Ughh



There are some bad ones up their, but they have some newer stuff up there now that is really nice and at times even affordable for rental.  I think they have actually been investing money in some of the older ones as well.  I was actually worried when going in on a place for Reggae a few years ago that my money was going towards a dump (past experience), thankfully we got a really nice place for a couple nights.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 19, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I actually have no bias.  I am from central Maine originally, learned to ride at Squaw in the early/mid 90's and Sugarloaf was my random weekend place throughout my school years and a place to go while back hom on break from college in NH.  I still go to SL while visiting the folks in Maine or meeting up with old highschool buddies.  Needless to say, SL holds a special place in my heart and always will.  But you, you're just a few tubes of lube away from being SL's bitch.



really was that necessary I have been totally subtle with this convo and all i get back is immature responses. well you guys hacve a great season. maybe ill see you at the summit but prob not.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Oct 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> And don't forget the decrepit condo stock at SL.  Ughh


The condo units near the base of the Snubber chair are very nice. And just the fact that SL has all those units on slope is great, too.

But back to the lift situation. What is the deal with the Burnt Mountain expansion. SL keeps talking about all the new acreage, yet no new lifts? Stop cutting trees and put that money into new lfts. Again, the mountain is awesome already - they just need better lifts.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad some of my favorites were not on the list, more POW for me!


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> really was that necessary I have been totally subtle with this convo and all i get back is immature responses. well you guys hacve a great season. maybe ill see you at the summit but prob not.



Dude, you need to grow some thicker skin. 

Can't get bent outta shape when a random name on a computer screen starts to pick on you and your beloved SL a little. 

PS - I love the place, but unfortunately SL's lifts are it's Achilles heel. You know it, I know it. Everyone knows it.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> The condo units near the base of the Snubber chair are very nice. And just the fact that SL has all those units on slope is great, too.
> 
> But back to the lift situation. What is the deal with the Burnt Mountain expansion. SL keeps talking about all the new acreage, yet no new lifts? Stop cutting trees and put that money into new lfts. Again, the mountain is awesome already - they just need better lifts.



The cutting of Burnt Mountain (Bracket Basin Area) really doesn't cost much and gives them some great PR.  However I would not be shocked if you were to see a surface lift go in, with some boundry area trails eventually.  However as you said they have other pressing needs ie lifts, which the cutting/thinning of Burnt is not preventing them from installing new lifts.  All this said, during their most recent state of the Mountain/Town Meeting style meeting they covered this topic.  The plan is to move the current King Pine over to replace Dubble Runner (I think) and install a new DetachQuad, which will be increased in length down the mountain to pick up some of the spillout from Burnt.  I believe the length mentioned either in that meeting or somewhere that it would be 1000' longer.  Finally they would like to put in a new surface lift running from Spillway/Timberline, somewhere up high.  The point of this lift is to make the summit reachable on windy days when Timberline is down.  I think either Sugarloaf or Sugarloaftoday.com has the link to the Wski Tv recording of this event.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> really was that necessary I have been totally subtle with this convo and all i get back is immature responses. well you guys hacve a great season. maybe ill see you at the summit but prob not.



Man you wouldn't last two seconds at Kzone.

I was proving a point, sort of, you were dissing on Joey's and pretty much every Vermont Ski area with one of your posts, so I returned the favor, somewhat in jest.  I personally thought my lest sentence was funny.  Perhaps a smilies... was in order.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 19, 2011)

If the amount of butthurt in this thread was powder wed be tits deep in the good stuff right now.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 19, 2011)

The lifts at SL are old but I ride them without ever worrying about the fiasco that happened last year. Like someone here said, if that CNN reporter wasnt on the lift when it happened it wouldnt be the major story that it was/is. Three new lifts in the next 3 years should help some. And theres more after that. Boyne has only owned the place for a few years and even in the bad economy we are in and in light of the spillway incident skier visits were up a pretty good margin. Enough to excite the investment firm to keep putting money into SL. We all know the infrastructure is aged pretty well but give SL a few years of proper management and some much needed well placed improvements and I think everyones tune will change. That and the opening of eastern BB with Burnt summit access. I love reading posts from the hardcores. How can anyone not know who a two time olympic gold medalist is? Real impressive. And you ride?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's the deal... most average skier's haven't skied a lot of mountains. Thus they can not properly compare. Hell, I bet most AZ'ers haven't even skied two dozen mountain (MOST not all so don't get all up and at me if you have). AZers certainly have more than average industry knowledge and can tell a bit about a mountain without actually visiting it. But Joe Average skier usually knows nothing about a mountain until they visit it except for what the marketing department feeds them. And Joe Average skier is on average going to visit the big name resorts with the most snow making, grooming, and overall dependency and amenities. So the polls reflect that.

And you know what? That is OKAY. Folks are allowed to love different areas for different reasons INCLUDING the reason of ignorance for lack of experience or knowledge. And some folks can say that the Loaf has better terrain than Stowe (because they haven't experienced all of Stowe's terrain  or just don't care for challenging terrain off piste  ), either way... it's fine. Preferences, opinions, likes, dislikes, no one is right, no one is wrong. And ski mag gets paid by advertizers.

Ahhhh, the annual rip Ski Magazine Survey apart thread. Can't be long now!!!

:beer:


----------



## Tooth (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way I think Stowe and most of the mountains in VT are amazing and I will be so happy when my four kids are all enrolled at UVM so I can buy them an apartment and get unlimited area visits. This is been my master plan for a few years. My oldest son is a freshman at CVA with a brother to follow in two years, followed by two more, so choosing a college with outstanding riding nearby is a must have at all costs and I'm in 100%. I dont want them out west where I cant make sure they are on the right path pretty often. I own a home at SL so I too am very biased. I have ridden enough to really appreciate a great mountain and there are a ton in all of New England. I live in the immediate Camden area so I ride the Snow Bowl everyday I am not riding at SL. The Snow Bowl has many amazing things about it like riding with ocean views. When the conditions are on I'm cool being anywhere with friends and family all ripping it up. Thats all.

:beer:


----------



## Smasandian (Oct 19, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Here's the deal... most average skier's haven't skied a lot of mountains. Thus they can not properly compare. Hell, I bet most AZ'ers haven't even skied two dozen mountain (MOST not all so don't get all up and at me if you have). AZers certainly have more than average industry knowledge and can tell a bit about a mountain without actually visiting it. But Joe Average skier usually knows nothing about a mountain until they visit it except for what the marketing department feeds them. And Joe Average skier is on average going to visit the big name resorts with the most snow making, grooming, and overall dependency and amenities. So the polls reflect that.
> 
> And you know what? That is OKAY. Folks are allowed to love different areas for different reasons INCLUDING the reason of ignorance for lack of experience or knowledge. And some folks can say that the Loaf has better terrain than Stowe (because they haven't experienced all of Stowe's terrain  or just don't care for challenging terrain off piste  ), either way... it's fine. Preferences, opinions, likes, dislikes, no one is right, no one is wrong. And ski mag gets paid by advertizers.
> 
> ...



Yeppers.

Being from Ottawa and knowing a few skiers (don't know if you call them hardcore or not) but most of them visit Mont Tremblant and not bother with any of Eastern Townships resorts or Jay Peak.

Why? In their mind, it's the only big mountain near them. I ask them, "why not visit Jay, or Sutton?". Their reply is always, "oh yeah those places, I heard they were good, I might check them out". They never do. It's all about marketing and being like it's always been.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

Smasandian said:


> I know it's a readers poll but *it goes to show you how much of an uphill climb Jay Peak has when promoting their brand*



Jay's problem has been, is, and ever shall be, location. 

 It's just a PITA to get there.  I'm glad I have a free place to crash at near there, because Jay is great, but I probably wouldn't ski there every year if I didnt.



Smellytele said:


> *NY wantabees get Ski mag as they sit in their concrete jungle*



I'm sitting in my "concrete jungle", and I havent even received my 1st free issue of SKI yet.  Whom should I take this complaint to?



AdironRider said:


> *SUGARLOAF HAD A LIFT COLLAPSE WHILE FILLED WITH GUESTS! *
> 
> Jesus christ people, take the jaded goggles off and think of the facts. Sugarloaf cannot honestly be ranked as one of the best ski resorts if critical lift infastructure is failing with paying customers on it. Period, end of story.



Where's your sense of adventure?   Imminent risk of death only adds to the excitement.



lmgrnjeep said:


> *The data that is collected from this poll is from a bunch of wealthy intermediate skiers from where the majority of the population is in the east.* NY and MA.



So you're saying that a skiing poll's results are biased towards the actual skiing market?  Could you perhaps expand on this point.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Oct 20, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Paying the price of what, not being on the "SKI Glamour Destination List" where all the wanna be jersey shore family's gather to spend there trust fund. I honestly could care less if they were on the list or not. The true skier knows that sugarloaf is a great mountain and will come back for that reason the skiing experience not the shops and spa treatments. They come to ski and ride and enjoy the vibe of the Loaf.
> 
> No i am not on the payroll just a dedicated sugarloafer since 1990.



I am actually from originally from NJ, living in Maine...we have place at SR...your attitude towards SL is probably one of the reasons why voters didnt vote it in.  We ski a SL a number of times each year, between wind holds, broken lifts, crowds at Superquad....there are issues...as have been pointed out by other.  The terrain is great indeed, but you pay the price.  You have to admit it is difficult to get too, lots of days of no or limited skiing...this hurts you in the poll...plus the attitude of SL (as evident in your many posts) are offensive to many and I would bet hurt your ratings.  Did I say that yet?  

The comments about rich people from NY and MA and NJ shore trust funds....seriously? do you think you would have a mt if those folks didnt come and spend $$ up there?   Ever been to jersey shore, NY, or even Boston....you sound like a hermit who doesnt leave SL.......and oh, your comments on Stowe note being a great mt are laughable..especially since you only skied there 2 days..hardly a sampling.  The snow at Stowe blows the snow away at SL, not even in same league.  Open your eyes, there is a big ski world out there...SL isnt the only ski mt in the east.  

Carry on.....


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 21, 2011)

I love how you guys get so ralled up over what i say, it's kind of comical. I am not a hermit by any means. as I have stated before I have my bias and you have yours. If you know how to get around the mountain and not go down to the base then there is no issue with crowds. Yes the lifts are old.... as stated about a hundred times in this thread. Not trying to make enemies here but some of you just dont know when to stop. You guys are so bitter about sugarloaf. I know they have there issues with infrastructure and condos being outdate but the mountain has been open for over 60 years. It is a place to get away from the stress of the big city. Yes it is a long drive for most but in my opinion it is worth the trip. 

Have a great winter guys, the cold is coming. Maybe get some turns in my Halloween at SR.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> I love how you guys get so ralled up over what i say, it's kind of comical. I am not a hermit by any means. as I have stated before I have my bias and you have yours. If you know how to get around the mountain and not go down to the base then there is no issue with crowds. Yes the lifts are old.... as stated about a hundred times in this thread. Not trying to make enemies here but some of you just dont know when to stop. You guys are so bitter about sugarloaf. I know they have there issues with infrastructure and condos being outdate but the mountain has been open for over 60 years. It is a place to get away from the stress of the big city. Yes it is a long drive for most but in my opinion it is worth the trip.
> 
> Have a great winter guys, the cold is coming. Maybe get some turns in my Halloween at SR.



Do you drive a lmgrnjeep little man?


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you drive a lmgrnjeep little man?



again with the rudeness. Yes i drive a jeep....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't take Black Phantom's comments as rude

he's just a little 'different'


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> again with the rudeness. Yes i drive a jeep....



Sorry if I hurt your wittle feelings.  I thought you played a tough, rough and tumble Loafer 4 Life on the internet.

It is attitudes like yours that keep people from going to SL.  Think that has any correlation to infrastructure improvements?

woafer4lyfeuke:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> y... if you are a true hardcore skier/boarder and want to ski great challenging terrain then jay and sugarloaf are interchangeable at 1 and 2.



wrong, the true hardcore skier/boarder heads to sundown.....


----------



## Tooth (Oct 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Sorry if I hurt your wittle feelings.  I thought you played a tough, rough and tumble Loafer 4 Life on the internet.
> 
> It is attitudes like yours that keep people from going to SL.  Think that has any correlation to infrastructure improvements?
> 
> woafer4lyfeuke:




Huh? People dont come to SL because of some attitude? I always thought it was the lifts and wind. I'd like to hear more about this "attitude"? Thanks Black Phantom.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## AdironRider (Oct 21, 2011)

Call the authorities, this ones out of control! 

How long until this new SL homeboy gets all butthurt? 

The loafer for life thing gets old as illustrated by LMGRNJEEP. Guy comes on, voices a biased opinion and crys about how Sugarloaf wasnt ranked. Gets called on it by numerous members here, then cries about it saying he never cared in the first place, and is dellusional about SL's faults. Blind love is not all unicorns and glitter. 

Look, every mountain has its fault. Jackson doesnt have a lodge at all and has a season curtailed by lack of high dollar tourists, I mean wildlife. To go about things with a blind passion disregarding any gripe someone else might have with the place comes off as arrogant and stupid.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Call the authorities, this ones out of control!
> 
> How long until this new SL homeboy gets all butthurt?
> 
> ...



No worries some just refuse to see the forest beyond the trees:flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Huh? People dont come to SL because of some attitude? I always thought it was the lifts and wind. I'd like to hear more about this "attitude"? Thanks Black Phantom.



+1

I find the vibe from the clientele at the Loaf to be among the most laid back of any area in the east


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont think anyone is really claiming the clientel of the Loaf are just like, say Killington, clientel. 

But homers are going to get called out every once and a while, which is fine. Blind love of anything is something to wary of. Kinda like your thoughts on Subarus.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I dont think anyone is really claiming the clientel of the Loaf are just like, say Killington, clientel.
> 
> But homers are going to get called out every once and a while, which is fine. Blind love of anything is something to wary of. Kinda like your thoughts on Subarus.



Maybe we can develop a poll that will determine who the real passionate skiers really are.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Maybe we can develop a poll that will determine who the real passionate skiers really are.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:smile:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> +1
> 
> I find the vibe from the clientele at the Loaf to be among the most laid back of any area in the east



Agreed, and unlike LMGRNJEEP, most "Sugarloafers" realize the drawbacks of SL...ie windholds, cold, far away, and lifts.  "Sugarloafers" are also excited that the managment at the Loaf are trying to correct most of these issues (can't fix cold or distance/roads).  And if LMGRNJEEP read into the investments that are being made, he would realize that they are not doing these improvements (wind fencing, new lifts, fixing condo's, fixing the base area) because they have money to piss away, but rather because Sugarloaf itself knows these things are negatives as well.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:smile:


----------



## x10003q (Oct 21, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Agreed, and unlike LMGRNJEEP, most "Sugarloafers" realize the drawbacks of SL...ie windholds, cold, far away, and lifts.  "Sugarloafers" are also excited that the managment at the Loaf are trying to correct most of these issues (can't fix cold or distance/roads).  And if LMGRNJEEP read into the investments that are being made, he would realize that they are not doing these improvements (wind fencing, new lifts, fixing condo's, fixing the base area) because they have money to piss away, but rather because Sugarloaf itself knows these things are negatives as well.



The SL part of the thread cracked me up. 20 years ago I got to SL. It took about 8 hours from NJ including the last 90 miles of single lane frost heaves. The mountain was awesome but there were multiple wind holds during our 3 day stay. The snow conditions were ok, but it is the east. I loved the place but I have not been back since. There are too many other options that are way closer.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I dont think anyone is really claiming the clientel of the Loaf are just like, say Killington, clientel.
> 
> But homers are going to get called out every once and a while, which is fine. Blind love of anything is something to wary of. Kinda like your thoughts on Subarus.



All mountains do have their homers who have blind love. I remember someone similar preaching about Whiteface as well.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 21, 2011)

MonkeyBrook said:


> I am actually from originally from NJ, living in Maine...we have place at SR...your attitude towards SL is probably one of the reasons why voters didnt vote it in.  We ski a SL a number of times each year, between wind holds, broken lifts, crowds at Superquad....there are issues...as have been pointed out by other.  The terrain is great indeed, but you pay the price.  You have to admit it is difficult to get too, lots of days of no or limited skiing...this hurts you in the poll...plus the attitude of SL (as evident in your many posts) are offensive to many and I would bet hurt your ratings.  Did I say that yet?
> 
> The comments about rich people from NY and MA and NJ shore trust funds....seriously? do you think you would have a mt if those folks didnt come and spend $$ up there?   Ever been to jersey shore, NY, or even Boston....you sound like a hermit who doesnt leave SL.......and oh, your comments on Stowe note being a great mt are laughable..especially since you only skied there 2 days..hardly a sampling.  The snow at Stowe blows the snow away at SL, not even in same league.  Open your eyes, there is a big ski world out there...SL isnt the only ski mt in the east.
> 
> Carry on.....



Well that explains it all, your from NJ :lol:

It's all good, just ski it  :beer:, who gives a rats ass what a bunch of yahoos in some ski mag vote on, this is so yesterday......


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 21, 2011)

The surveys reward areas that are at least decent or average in each of its categories.

Just take Mad River for instance. In the top 10 category rankings it is:
1 Variety
1 Challenge
1 Overall satisfaction
1 Character
2 Value
5 Scenery
4 number 1s in the skiing categories, but mad river is prabably near the bottom for the categories that have nothing to do with actually skiing, like: On Mtn Food, Digital programs, Access, Apres, Of Hill Activities (What is the point of this category anyway???)

Whereas Tremblant's top 10s are:
6 Grooming
8 Variety
2 Lifts
1 Service
10 Weather (Are you Fing Kidding People!)
1 On Mtn Food
1 Lodging
1 Dining
2 Apres
2 Off Hill Activities
8 Family
8 Terrain Parks
9 Character (A Fake Character, or is it Disneyland)
1 Digital Programs
4 Overall Satisfaction

5 number 1s that aren't directly about skiing, but about the resort.


Smuggs is number 3 based on being average in everything.  The only Top ranking it got is family.
10 Snow
10 Variety
9 Challenge
5 Value
6 Service
3 Weather
4 Lodging
4 Off Hill activities
1 Family
9 Scenery
7 Character
2 Digital Programs
5 Overall satisfaction


----------



## MadPadraic (Oct 23, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> I
> Here's the list:
> 
> 1.	Tremblant
> ...



My original thought was that AZers are wrong about the general winter population as Stowe, Sugarbush, SR, and Smuggs are all on this list; all of these mountains have dedicated followings on here or get tons of respect.

But then I thought about who's not on here. While the SL, and Jay are obvious omissions from the hard core perspective, I can't think of a single major grooming resort that's missing. (Sunapee lacks the bed base to be considered a resort IMO.)  Maybe Sneaux, but people love to talk about it's steep side.



lmgrnjeep said:


> Spillway was a freak accident it could have happened anywhere. does that mean it is not worthy of beeing one of the best resort in the east. because terrain wise it is one of the best. They are replacing the lift with a bullet proof quad which will make the skier/riders experience at the loaf 20 times better.
> 
> The data that is collected from this poll is from a bunch of wealthy intermediate skiers from where the majority of the population is in the east. NY and MA.



Sugarloaf is my favorite mountain in the East, but actually, a lift accident should send them to top ten purgatory for a while. Also, um, I'm pretty sure that a lot of the Loaf's clientele is made up for "a bunch of wealthy intermediate skiers." Well sort of, I think of SL as more of a snowboarding mountain. :argue:



Smellytele said:


> NY wantabees get Ski mag as they sit in their concrete jungle


What is a NY wantabee?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2011)

MadPadraic said:


> What is a NY wantabee?



Someone who doesn't really ski that often but like to say they ski so they get the magazine and put it out for company to see.


----------



## MadPadraic (Oct 24, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Also, Whistlers was a feeder lift from the homeowners area opposed to one of the more critical on mountain lifts like how Spillway was used. For a myriad of reasons, its tough for the common man to feel bad for a bunch of rich guys.
> 
> And it was in Canada. Once the accidents happen in the good ol USA people tend to care about it more.
> 
> Those are the three reasons that immediately pop into my head.



No, Excalibur Gondola is the main lift onto Blackcomb from the village (or maybe upper village, whistlerblackcomb.com is possibly the most useless site in internet history).

Also, Harmony had a chair fall during the night. That's a major lift and they are lucky it didn't happen during the day.



Smellytele said:


> Someone who doesn't really ski that often but like to say they ski so they get the magazine and put it out for company to see.



Since we are into stereo typing. Based on my experience, New Yorkers have a much higher ratio of going out to entertaining at home than the rest of the North East. If they were to try and impress on their coffee table, it would be with sections from the Sunday times--basically the magazine and book review, and possibly the New Yorker. The Economist is too ubiquitous to have any cache. If they were going to display a ski magazine it would be something European or Powder (now that Couloir is gone).


----------



## farlep99 (Oct 25, 2011)

MadPadraic said:


> Since we are into stereo typing. Based on my experience, New Yorkers have a much higher ratio of going out to entertaining at home than the rest of the North East. If they were to try and impress on their coffee table, it would be with sections from the Sunday times--basically the magazine and book review, and possibly the New Yorker. The Economist is too ubiquitous to have any cache. If they were going to display a ski magazine it would be something European or Powder (now that Couloir is gone).



I live in New York. My ski magazines (SnowJournal, Telemark, Backcountry) are kept where they belong- the bathroom!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2011)

farlep99 said:


> I live in New York. My ski magazines (SnowJournal, Telemark, Backcountry) are kept where they belong- the bathroom!



The library!


----------



## Nomad_ski (Oct 25, 2011)

Tremblant probably paid a lot of money to be on top of the list! ahaha! Well, it all depend on your point of view but being from this perticular area, I can say that there is way better riding to be done in Mt. Sutton or Massif... But Tremblant has the world class amenities, thanks to Intrawest.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a Tremblant ad in Ski. And, if advertising revenue were the benchmark then Whistler should win top ski resort honors every year. The advertising fold-out they have in almost every issue looks like a small book.


----------



## Smasandian (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't Whistler win top ski resort a lot?

Whenever I read something about skiing resorts in magazines, it always seems that Whistler is always top resort.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Smasandian said:


> Doesn't Whistler win top ski resort a lot?
> 
> Whenever I read something about skiing resorts in magazines, it always seems that Whistler is always top resort.



Last I checked Whistler is not in the East.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2011)

One major disappointment I had with this years Resort Guide is the reduction from top 50 down to top 30.  

20 fewer areas to read about, means a shorter lifespan for the magazine in the bathroom.


----------

